# Bailey has a Mast Cell Tumor



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

I'm researching like crazy for holistic treatments for mast cell tumors. She had a small, what I thought was a sebaceous cyst, removed last week with a local anesthetic. Don't ever question sending in masses removed for histopathology. I almost questioned sending this in....I'm so glad I did. 

Anyways, it came back a Grade II mast cell tumor. And now I'm devastated because we didn't get good margins even though the mass was only 3mm in size. The other crap-tastic part about it is the placement. It's right up close to the bone on her back left leg. So we can't get good, deep clean margins unless we take bone out. YIKES. 

So far I've come up with Chinese herbal blend, red reishi mushroom extract and benadryl. 

I'm trying not to panic but Bailey is my soul dog. 

Anyone have any other insight, experience or knowledge?


----------



## lauren43 (Feb 6, 2011)

I have no good recommendations. But Avery had a mast cell removed from his back left leg just about 1 year ago. Lucky for us they were able to get good margins and it came back as grade I.

I do however understand the feeling. It hurt so bad hearing the news that my dog, my dog had cancer. My heart goes out to you.

Was Chemo an option for her or do they not recommend it? Of do you not want to go that route?


----------



## Rvent (Apr 15, 2012)

I am sorry to hear this, I have a friend who's dogs had one and the regimen she used seem to shrink it... I have heard of the canabis oil shrinking MCT some studies have shown good results, this is what she sent me.

I use a regimen of wormwood which is called artemisia and I use cannabis oil, coconut oil and I purify the water to remove all acids from the water . Faucet water is horrible ! Contributes to a lot if illnesses in dogs .. I do organ meats and raw and grain free.. The key is no grains no fillers no chemicals.. Anything he puts into the dog must be free of chemicals grains and fillers and preservatives even any treats they must e grain free .. The wormwood is 1000 mgs to start for 8 weeks if there is proof it's working then you bump down to a maintenance dosage of 1000 mgs every couple days .. The cannabis oil I do is 750 mgs a day every day .. Coconut oil is daily as well.. 

I hope this helps


----------



## malluver1005 (Nov 15, 2009)

Aspen had a grade II mct removed in 2010. His was on the back left leg, on the inside near the hock (where there is barely any skin!) I was in there with the doc and told him to get margins as deep as he could...pathology came back as completely excised. Since then, I've completely changed. No more chemicals for him. No flea, heartworm, toys are washed with acv, shampoo is natural, reverse osmosis water, and 1 tablespoon of coconut oil every other day.


----------



## Liz (Sep 27, 2010)

Natalie - there have been some really good results with Black Salve or Neoplasene for Mast Cell Tumors and Vitamin D. 

Liz


----------



## naturalfeddogs (Jan 6, 2011)

I have no idea on any holistic treatment ideas for you, but keep us posted on how she's doing. I'm so sorry about this. I can't even imagine...... Just want to let you know I'm thinking about you.


----------



## kathylcsw (Jul 31, 2011)

I don't have any advice either. Just wanted to say I am so sorry and will keep you and Bailey in my thoughts.


----------



## InkedMarie (Sep 9, 2011)

Like some others, I have no advice but wanted to say I'm sorry for the diagnosis.


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

Thanks everyone, I definitely appreciate all your kind words and suggestions. 

I hope that we can get it all out this second time around.


----------



## GoingPostal (Sep 5, 2011)

I have not used them but have heard reishi is helpful for mct at least in ferrets.


----------



## naturalfeddogs (Jan 6, 2011)

DaneMama said:


> Thanks everyone, I definitely appreciate all your kind words and suggestions.
> 
> I hope that we can get it all out this second time around.


You'll get it all next time. I feel confident about it.


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

Going to take her into work tomorrow to have her looked at and decide whether we will take more tissue now, or wait until this incision heals and then go back in.


----------



## Herzo (Feb 5, 2011)

Natalie I am so sorry about Bailey, hopefully they will get it the second time around. Sending good thoughts your way.


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

Natalie, i will be glad to talk to a friend of mine who also has a cancer dog. i will ask if you can friend her on facebook. i am quite sure she will talk to you.

she has kept her dog alive through homeopathy and natural courses.....and will recommend the homeopath that she uses.


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

With my skin cancers, if they don't get clean margins the first time, they just go back in again, they don't wait for it to heal. 
I am just so sorry to hear this, my heart just goes out to you. You know how I feel about Bailey and you, just breaks my heart that you have to go through this. Best of luck, crossing fingers and paws here that you get clean margins this time.


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

You all are amazing, I couldn't ask for a better group of people! 

Re, please let me know about your friend. I've talked to my doc here and she thinks natural medicine and herbs will be the best bet- she just doesn't have any experience and we don't have that many natural vets in our area.


----------



## kevin bradley (Aug 9, 2009)

Nat,

Just a few thoughts... I'd grab a copy of the "Dog Cancer Guide"(Dr Dressler). He does a nice job of walking you thru alot of what you will be faced with... and he does a very nice job of combining holistic options with conventional treatments. The most challenging thing for me was being bombarded with "try this, try that, do this...." There is just so much out there that it really becomes daunting. The supplements I mention below are the ones I found repeatedly and from those I felt had the most experience in treating Cancer.

I poured over stuff for hours online with Harry and probably the most promising things I found were K9 Immunity(mushroom based supplement), Arteminisin(check out work done at Univ of Washington) and probably Inositol-IP6(Univ of Maryland). You've already got the diet nailed(low-no carbs) so thats great. Almost everything I read pointed towards a grain free/low to no carb diet as there is evidence that cancer cells are fed by sugars.

I'm a pretty skeptical person but there's enough good stories out there to have faith in some of this stuff. Even though I didn't have the miracle I wanted, I'm glad I tried. Personally, I'd get Bailey on K9 Immunity as soon as possible while you work thru your options. 

Here is a great site to start with. Dorla was a wonderful person who helped me so much with Harry(along with a number of people out here)... She rushed a couple different supplements to me(the K9 Immunity comes in a biscuit form -and- pill form) at no charge simply because she wanted to give Harry every shot at improving. 

I won't pretend to know how you are feeling....we are all different. Let me know if I can help. You and Bailey are in my prayers. Your post brought me to tears. 

Dog Cancer Supplements + Free Shipping: K-9 Immunity, K-9 Transfer Factor by K9Medicinals.com


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

sent you some info in private message. let me know if you have questions.

also,

Advanced Nutritionals - bioprep.
black salve
Home - email these people for the one best suited for bailey

colloidal silver

Also. Ask Whiteleo about her homeopath's name. might be closer to you.


----------



## NewYorkDogue (Sep 27, 2011)

I just saw this. I know your heart must feel sunk... but will do all you can humanly do to help sweet Bailey!

I am sorry I have nothing to offer except some healing thoughts for you both.

By the way, the photo is so tender- I love it.


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

THANK YOU ALL SO FREAKING MUCH!!!! 

Re- I got your messages....As soon as I have more time to sit and research everything and read, read, read (I'm hoping tonight). I hate that life is busy right now because all I want to do is spend time with her and research everything. 

I sent an email to Whiteleo's homeopath. Waiting to hear back. 

Kevin, you are wonderful. I plan on sitting down for a few hours tonight if all goes planned to read.


----------



## Sheltielover25 (Jan 18, 2011)

Research RSO - Rick Simpson Oil. Hopefully you're in a state with Medical Cannabis... It's saving people right and left and I'm witnessing firsthand how healing this oil is.

My thoughts are with you and your pup.


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

Sheltielover25 said:


> Research RSO - Rick Simpson Oil. Hopefully you're in a state with Medical Cannabis... It's saving people right and left and I'm witnessing firsthand how healing this oil is.
> 
> My thoughts are with you and your pup.


I'm actually not that far from you, we live 2 miles from the WA state border, in Idaho. 

I've made an appointment with a holistic vet that comes well recommended by a few people I know locally. I'm definitely looking forward to sitting down with her. She specializes in herbal medicine so I've been writing down all the stuff you wonderful folks have been gracious enough to share with me.


----------



## SaharaNight Boxers (Jun 28, 2011)

A bit late, I don't know if you've found this but it's worked on quite a few dogs for MCT's, if you're comfortable using it. It's not completely natural, but still better. 
Bavaria's Boxers Medical News - Cancer Treatment and Prevention Therapy - Vera Kollar
Hope everything goes well!


----------

